# Shocked



## eric_271 (Oct 16, 2008)

Saw 08 Cummins 4x4 trucks yesterday at a dodge dealer marked down from $42,000 too $27,000. Dealer told me if I did not see the one I want he would find one for me. I may have to do this while mine is still low miles. Great time to buy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, That's a good deal. Might make me wanna buy a new one. Nah. That price would be hard to pass up if you was lookin for a new truck.


----------



## bruce56BB (Oct 16, 2008)

it truly is a great time to buy. i cannot believe more people aren't taking advantage right now. i think everyone is just too scared to spend any money right now with the way the stock market is. 

one thing to keep aware of..........when the new ones come down, so do the used ones.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 16, 2008)

bruce56BB said:


> one thing to keep aware of..........when the new ones come down, so do the used ones.


Dodge never had any resale value anyway. The only thing that has is the cummins engine,People will pay more for that engine. Now before ya tear me up i own a dodge cummins 4x4 2000 model and love it, Especially after i got rid of the worthless fuel system. Iv'e had it for 8 years and it has 152,000 miles on it. Don't know what it's worth but don't wanna sell it either. The new diesels are having trouble with the new epa crap they have stuck on them. A buddy of mine bought one two years ago and it has stayed in the shop for something. Now they may have all that straightened out on the newer ones, I hope so. as much trouble as he's had i wouldn't trade mine for two of them new ones. But is i was gonna buy a new one i would talk to people that has them and see how their doing and what kind of trouble they have if any. It's not just dodge either, Chevy and ford was having trouble at one time too.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 16, 2008)

What a deal. Very tempting. As stihlsawing said, I would research it before buying. We all know the 5.9 is preety much an awesome engine, but what about that new one they introduced within the last year or 2? 6.7 is the size I think. I know the new ford has had some problems.


----------

